# What Will Be Our Record For The Month Of January?



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

<TABLE class=gScGTable cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=gScGHeader width=75>*Jan*</TD><TD class=gScGHeader width=225>*Opponent*</TD><TD class=gScGHeader width=75>*Box Score*</TD><TD class=gScGHeader width=50>*W-L*</TD><TD class=gScGHeader width=90></TD><TD class=gScGHeader width=100></TD></TR><TR><TD class=gSGRowEven vAlign=top>Mon 2</TD><TD class=gSGRowEven vAlign=top>Phoenix </TD><TD class=gSGRowEven vAlign=top>W 140 - 133 3OT </TD><TD class=gSGRowEven vAlign=top>8-21 </TD><TD class=gSGRowEven vAlign=top> 



</TD><TD class=gSGRowEven vAlign=top> 
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE class=gScGTable cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 border=0><TBODY><TR><TD class=gScGHeader width=60>*Jan*</TD><TD class=gScGHeader width=40>







</TD><TD class=gScGHeader width=165>*Opponent*</TD><TD class=gScGHeader width=75>*Time**</TD><TD class=gScGHeader width=80>*Local TV*</TD><TD class=gScGHeader width=90>*National TV*</TD><TD class=gScGHeader width=114></TD></TR><TR><TD class=gSGRowOdd colSpan=2>Fri 6</TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd><!-- REMOVE AFTER 10/21/2005 - HM -->Washington  </TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd>7:30pm</TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd>MSG </TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd>NBALP</TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd></TD></TR><TR><TD class=gSGRowEven colSpan=2>Sun 8</TD><TD class=gSGRowEven><!-- REMOVE AFTER 10/21/2005 - HM -->Seattle  </TD><TD class=gSGRowEven>1:00pm</TD><TD class=gSGRowEven>MSG </TD><TD class=gSGRowEven>NBALP</TD><TD class=gSGRowEven></TD></TR><TR><TD class=gSGRowOdd colSpan=2>Tue 10</TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd><!-- REMOVE THIS CHOOSE BELOW LEAVE @ -->@ <!-- REMOVE AFTER 10/21/2005 - HM -->Cleveland </TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd>7:00pm</TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd>MSG </TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd>NBALP</TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd></TD></TR><TR><TD class=gSGRowEven colSpan=2>Wed 11</TD><TD class=gSGRowEven><!-- REMOVE AFTER 10/21/2005 - HM -->Dallas  </TD><TD class=gSGRowEven>7:30pm</TD><TD class=gSGRowEven>MSG </TD><TD class=gSGRowEven>NBALP</TD><TD class=gSGRowEven></TD></TR><TR><TD class=gSGRowOdd colSpan=2>Fri 13</TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd><!-- REMOVE AFTER 10/21/2005 - HM -->Atlanta  </TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd>7:30pm</TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd>MSG </TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd>NBALP</TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd></TD></TR><TR><TD class=gSGRowEven colSpan=2>Sun 15</TD><TD class=gSGRowEven><!-- REMOVE THIS CHOOSE BELOW LEAVE @ -->@ <!-- REMOVE AFTER 10/21/2005 - HM -->Toronto </TD><TD class=gSGRowEven>1:00pm</TD><TD class=gSGRowEven>MSG </TD><TD class=gSGRowEven>NBALP, TSN</TD><TD class=gSGRowEven></TD></TR><TR><TD class=gSGRowOdd colSpan=2>Mon 16</TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd><!-- REMOVE AFTER 10/21/2005 - HM -->Minnesota  </TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd>1:00pm</TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd>MSG </TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd>NBALP</TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd></TD></TR><TR><TD class=gSGRowEven colSpan=2>Wed 18</TD><TD class=gSGRowEven><!-- REMOVE THIS CHOOSE BELOW LEAVE @ -->@ <!-- REMOVE AFTER 10/21/2005 - HM -->Chicago </TD><TD class=gSGRowEven>8:30pm</TD><TD class=gSGRowEven>MSG </TD><TD class=gSGRowEven>NBALP</TD><TD class=gSGRowEven></TD></TR><TR><TD class=gSGRowOdd colSpan=2>Thu 19</TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd><!-- REMOVE AFTER 10/21/2005 - HM -->Detroit  </TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd>8:00pm</TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd>-- </TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd>TNT</TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd></TD></TR><TR><TD class=gSGRowEven colSpan=2>Sat 21</TD><TD class=gSGRowEven><!-- REMOVE AFTER 10/21/2005 - HM -->NO/Okla. City  </TD><TD class=gSGRowEven>7:30pm</TD><TD class=gSGRowEven>MSG </TD><TD class=gSGRowEven>NBALP</TD><TD class=gSGRowEven></TD></TR><TR><TD class=gSGRowOdd colSpan=2>Wed 25</TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd><!-- REMOVE AFTER 10/21/2005 - HM -->Sacramento  </TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd>7:30pm</TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd>MSG </TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd>NBALP</TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd></TD></TR><TR><TD class=gSGRowEven colSpan=2>Fri 27</TD><TD class=gSGRowEven><!-- REMOVE AFTER 10/21/2005 - HM -->Orlando  </TD><TD class=gSGRowEven>7:30pm</TD><TD class=gSGRowEven>MSG </TD><TD class=gSGRowEven>NBALP</TD><TD class=gSGRowEven></TD></TR><TR><TD class=gSGRowOdd colSpan=2>Sat 28</TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd><!-- REMOVE THIS CHOOSE BELOW LEAVE @ -->@ <!-- REMOVE AFTER 10/21/2005 - HM -->Philadelphia </TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd>8:00pm</TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd>MSG </TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd>NBALP</TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd></TD></TR><TR><TD class=gSGRowEven colSpan=2>Mon 30</TD><TD class=gSGRowEven><!-- REMOVE THIS CHOOSE BELOW LEAVE @ -->@ <!-- REMOVE AFTER 10/21/2005 - HM -->Atlanta </TD><TD class=gSGRowEven>7:00pm</TD><TD class=gSGRowEven>MSG </TD><TD class=gSGRowEven>NBALP</TD><TD class=gSGRowEven></TD></TR><TR><TD class=gSGRowOdd colSpan=2>Tue 31</TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd><!-- REMOVE AFTER 10/21/2005 - HM -->L.A. Lakers  </TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd>7:30pm</TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd>MSG </TD><TD class=gSGRowOdd>NBATVHighDef</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

The schedule for the month isn't that bad guys. We already got a victory at the Suns expense which wasn't expected. I expect Curry and JC to have good games against the Bulls and JC once again against Seattle. Cleveland, Dallas and Detriot is our biggest nemisis. Everyone else is quite beatable, it depends on which Knick team that will show up. Only time will tell.


----------



## Samael (Sep 1, 2005)

Knicks looked good at the last game and I'm very optimistic so I would have to say 4-12


----------



## KVIP112 (Oct 31, 2005)

they will win 9 or more


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

> Knicks looked good at the last game and I'm very optimistic so I would have to say 4-12


 :stupid: :stupid: :stupid: 

Nah I think we may win a bunch of games this month. I say probally 7 wins for the month. (counting the suns win) Im hoping for alot more though.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

Fri 6	Washington LOSS
Sun 8	Seattle WIN
Tue 10	@ Cleveland LOSS
Wed 11	Dallas 7:30pm	LOSS
Fri 13	Atlanta WIN
Sun 15	@ Toronto Win
Mon 16	Minnesota another L
Wed 18	@ Chicago Another L
Thu 19	Detroit LOSSSS	
Sat 21	NO/Okla. City Win
Wed 25	Sacramento win
Fri 27	Orlando win
Sat 28	@ Philadelphia losssssss
Mon 30	@ Atlanta win
Tue 31	L.A. Lakers win

i think my prediction is 8-6.....which is hardly groundbreaking, and we'll probly lose one of the games we should win...so probly 7.


----------



## NYKBaller (Oct 29, 2003)

A good 4-6 game winning streak would be real nice about now and we're right back in the playoff hunt. I hate feeling optimistic but after last night game I see how much I bleed orange & blue


----------



## Nets1524512 (Mar 7, 2005)

I would say 1-14 or 2-13.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Nets1524512 said:


> I would say 1-14 or 2-13.


It figures you would say something like that. Typical...


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

> but after last night game I see how much I bleed orange & blue


Your not kidding during the 3 OTS, I was sweating like a pig rofl. And i got a cut from my dog yesturday and my blood was orange and blue, I think a doctor should probally check this out :laugh: :twave:


----------



## KnickerBockers03 (Nov 6, 2005)

Nets1524512 said:


> I would say 1-14 or 2-13.


i cant wait to the end of january to see the looks on faces of nets fans like u...


----------



## KVIP112 (Oct 31, 2005)

^haha
the only players on our team that im worried about are mo taylor, nate, and q. they shoot way too much.i wouldnt mind it from q but his back is messed up so hes missin all the time but mo and nate ar inconsistent most of the time.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Q needs to take a seat next to JJ


----------



## KVIP112 (Oct 31, 2005)

i like Q, if he was healthy he would be puttin up 13 ppg at least, hustlin and takin it to the paint and showin his post moves hurts his back so he stays on the arc most of the time and shoots, and even that is hurtin him....


----------



## Nets1524512 (Mar 7, 2005)

Kitty said:


> It figures you would say something like that. Typical...



Hey just giving my input..thats what I honestly think when I look at the schedule you guys have in front of you. 2 and 13 is realistic for the type of team you have.


----------



## BrettNYK (Jul 15, 2004)

16-0 :banana:


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

*Your Suffering From Troll Like Symptoms*



Nets1524512 said:


> Hey just giving my input..thats what I honestly think when I look at the schedule you guys have in front of you. 2 and 13 is realistic for the type of team you have.


Sorry, we don't believe you. I'll make sure we drop you a line when your so called "honest" opinion slaps you right in your face. That's understandable because you may be suffering from "troll" like symtoms. I have the remedy for that just in case it flares up again.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

> Hey just giving my input..thats what I honestly think when I look at the schedule you guys have in front of you. 2 and 13 is realistic for the type of team you have.


Well Kitty lets no be too mean now, we will just have to see how his predictions hold up, and will make sure to hold him to them. :angel:


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Nets1524512 said:


> Hey just giving my input..thats what I honestly think when I look at the schedule you guys have in front of you. 2 and 13 is realistic for the type of team you have.


2 game winning streak and guess what? It's only the 2nd game in Jan. One more win for us and that post would like quite foolish. I'm glad I'm not the one who wrote it.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

You beat me to it Kitty :angel:


----------



## martymar (Jan 5, 2006)

i would say they would win 3 or 4 more wins this month plus the 2 wins they already won


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

> i would say they would win 3 or 4 more wins this month plus the 2 wins they already won


I would hope for a few more then that.


----------



## chrisr87 (Jul 3, 2005)

I'm thinkin 13-3. Losses to Dallas, Cleveland, and Detroit.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

> Hey just giving my input..thats what I honestly think when I look at the schedule you guys have in front of you. 2 and 13 is realistic for the type of team you have.


Already wrong since they just won there third in a row, by end of month you may have worst prediction on bbb.net ever.


----------



## BIGsHOTBOY12345 (Aug 24, 2005)

its a 50 50 chance, or even the odds are facing toward the opponent, we havent done bad this year ae havent done bad this year against detroit, and we havent done bad against cleveland and the mavricks last year either, other than that 30 point blowout......... we have won 3 in a row so far, and im hoping our sucess will continue out through the year, people say that they should be worried about nate and mo, but look what they have done the past several years; and if not throughout the year....


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

5 wins so far!


----------



## KVIP112 (Oct 31, 2005)

and we beat dallas and cleveland which were the games we were most likely to lose but we are showin somethin in '06


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

6 wins!!!! Hey isnt that triple the amount of 2 wins already? Muahaha lol :clap:


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Truknicksfan said:


> 6 wins!!!! Hey isnt that triple the amount of 2 wins already? Muahaha lol :clap:


Sure is Tru, and I haven't seen my buddy Nets152 to give him a special shout out. :angel:


----------

